# Aldabra or Radiated (wanted)



## roscoepcole (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking for Aldabra or a Radiated tortoise on a $800 budget


----------



## AustinASU (Jul 30, 2012)

Good luck on that


----------



## wellington (Jul 30, 2012)

You might want to do some research and then raise your budget, well over a thousand. Make sure you include into that budget, food and vet bills, along with proper housing. Good luck


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes 800 is a little low for one of those, plus you have to consider food, housing, emergency vet bills. But I do wish you luck on your quest.


----------



## roscoepcole (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't worry I did! but thanks for the advise


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2012)

*Best of luck, I have seen several radiateds for $800.*


----------



## EricIvins (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless they have some size to them, $800 is right in the wheelhouse for a Radiated in 2012........Aldabras however are not going to be had for $800.......


----------

